# Hello from Cornwall!!!



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hiya guys,
I am from the UK and have two fancy mice called 'Bubbles' and 'Squeak' xx
They are adorable, I am thinking of getting a male to breed with one of them


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! Your mice have cute names. What colour are they?


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Bubbles is white with black splodges (dominant one).
Squeak is lilac and 'orange' underneath.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Dynnargh (Ok, so I'm showing off - that's "welcome" in Kernewek). Whereabouts in Cornwall do you live? - I'm near Looe, and could give you a buck when you are ready to start breeding.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

There are some great members on here and this has to be the best forum for mice i've stumbled across !


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Gill said:


> Dynnargh (Ok, so I'm showing off - that's "welcome" in Kernewek). Whereabouts in Cornwall do you live? - I'm near Looe, and could give you a buck when you are ready to start breeding.


Okay thanks, it may be a while. My nan and grandad live near you, they own 'fox valley cottages'. http://www.foxvalleycottages.co.uk/ I will need to persuade my parents first, mums okay-ish with it, havent asked dad yet. I live in Torpoint xx


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Your grandparents are very close to me - I'm in Pelynt. If you would like to come and see my mice the next time you are in Trenewan, just send me a PM, and I'll give you directions.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Well i dont mean to be rude but you know 'Stranger Danger'. I dont know who you are, I would have to get my parents to phone you or something, could I take your number, by p.m? Thanks


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks xxxx


----------

